# 706



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

what do ya'll think of a farmall 706? I would mainly just use it to plow, disk, snow removal loader tractor. Haul logs to cut up, bale hay, haul hay... etc


----------



## Bigdog (Sep 18, 2003)

We had an 806 on the farm when I was a kid in the mid 60's. It was one serious tractor. I believe the 706 will do all you listed and then some.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

76 hp should get any of the things you listed done!  Does the tractor you have in mind have the wide front end?  If available, that would be much better with the FEL. 

That is a pretty good sized tractor. (about 8,400 lbs.) Think it will be too big? 

<img src="http://www.tractorshed.com/gallery/tphotos/a12566.jpg">



<img src="http://www.tractorshed.com/gallery/tphotos/a3901.jpg">


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

no way will it be too big!! lol its got a wide front and its a diesel:spinsmile


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

A 706 is one SERIOUS tractor, lots of torque and good to look at too!! I'd say a good pick!:thumbsup: :rockin:


----------

